# NEED ADVICE REGAL CARPET COLOR



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

OK I AM IN THE PROCESS OF ORDERING A CARPET FOR MY 1984 BUICK REGAL, IT WILL BE PAINTED A CANDY APPLE RED, THE INTERIOR SEATS AND DOOR PANELS ARE A TAN/ SAND COLOR SO I WILL POST PICS OF CAPRET OPTIONS AND LET THE PEOPLE OF LAYITLOW DECIDE. THANKS 
* REGAL KING*












ACC9936


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

#2











ACC815


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

3











ACC835


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3 :biggrin:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Jan 3 2007, 05:56 PM~6894822
> *
> *


I'm guessing you agree with #3 ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

#2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

----REGAL KING MY FAMILY SAYS #3


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 4 2007, 02:36 AM~6899112
> *----REGAL KING MY FAMILY SAYS #3
> *


THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR FAM.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

I say #2...

I have always like the dark exterior and dark interior look


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like 1 and 3. but i like 3 better.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Keep it comming


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I'D SAY 3


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I think 3!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i think 3 it is


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

#2


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

may I see pics of the interior?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Your seats, doorpanels gonna be tan.......what other interior parts u gonna do beside carpet to match the red......dash? headliner? is the carpet going to be the only red?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

pic of my doorpanel off my cell so not very good


my cars electric blue with micro flake


suede & leather combo


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

3 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 6 2007, 07:36 PM~6921792
> *3  :biggrin:
> *


The doors are going to be tan, the headliner tan, the dash red, and the little part of the bottom door panel where there is a carpet insert red, but mostly everything tan.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i like 1 and 3 but i agree with everybody else i say 3


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

3 it is regal king :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

#2 looks best i think the deeper wine colour would suit it better


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2007, 10:17 AM~6925470
> *The doors are going to be tan, the headliner tan, the dash red, and the little part of the bottom door panel where there is a carpet insert red, but mostly everything tan.
> *



Whichever one comes closest to the red on your dash and bottom part of your door panel......especially with the doorpanel and carpet being so close together, the closest you can get to matching it is my suggestion, unless you don't mind different shades of red from car, to dash, to carpet


----------



## LincolnRideTilIDie (Jan 6, 2007)

I like #2 its like a blood red.  :thumbsup: uffin: :guns:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

i like #1!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

# 3 seems to be killin this competition so unless there is a major change this friday I will be ordering my carpet !!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok I decided to go with carpet #3 


Now I am in the process of painting my interior panels with :

* SEM color coat flexible coating *
Its a spray can paint used for interior panels and I was wondering what everyone uses in the prep process? I also purchased 

* SEM 38354 Plastic Prep *
Which is like a thinner that you wipe it down with, do I need to do anything else?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SO WILL 3 LOOK GOOD WITH THIS?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Look at this! I like this combo....be very close to what you are doing. I say lighter.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

That looks almost the same. :thumbsup: thanks homie.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

was thinking it would look weird w/tan seats and red carpet but looking at the pics above it looks alright :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2007, 03:01 PM~7095511
> *Look at this!    I like this combo....be very close to what you are doing.  I say lighter.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

866-868-4577


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'D HAVE TO GO WITH 2 HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7650151
> *I'D HAVE TO GO WITH 2 HOMIE
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I got samples of all three colors in the mail for free, and 2 and 3 were really close, number 1 was just tooo bright !!!!! 

I decided to go with number 2 thanks everyone....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

okay i got my carpet in the mail a few weeks ago, i should have my car back at home soon, does anyone know what are the steps to installing a molded carpet? i know that i will still have to do some cutting and what not, and also what kind of adhesive should i use to keep it to the floor boards??? I will probably have no help and end up doing this all on my own........ so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 03:39 PM~7993470
> *okay i got my carpet in the mail a few weeks ago, i should have my car back at home soon, does anyone know what are the steps to installing a molded carpet? i know that i will still have to do some cutting and what not, and also what kind of adhesive should i use to keep it to the floor boards??? I will probably have no help and end up doing this all on my own........ so any advice would be appreciated.
> *


Lay the carpet out on a nice 80degree day for a couple hours, then put it in the car and use weight(like weights that you lift or whatever you have that's clean), close the doors up and leave it like that for awhile so the inside can heat up, then trim where needed and make X marks where you need to put bolts though for the seats, then install seats first and then all the trim on the sides. If you bought carpet though a company through ACC or something else that's quality then there's no need for adhesive. If not, then i would suggest Dapp top and trim adhesive sprayed through a spray gun only on the trans hump and floor pan areas. I've used cheaper carpet though($110) on my caprice and didn't use any glue at all, it was slightly pre-molded and the only "flaw" in it is under where my center console is(it kind of bunched up and left a crease).


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Homie.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Imma try and get some of the boys this week to come by and help me put the carpet on...... I will post pics after its in..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 09:51 PM~7996887
> *Wussup Sam's Family
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Before installing the carpet I want to apply some sort of coating to the floor to prevent any future rusting..... is there anything anyone reccomends for this? 
:dunno:



*keep in mind I don't wanna break bread on this coating, something inexpensive and flexible is what I got in mind....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8008171
> *Before installing the carpet I want to apply some sort of coating to the floor to prevent any future rusting..... is there anything anyone reccomends for this?
> :dunno:
> *keep in mind I don't wanna break bread on this coating, something inexpensive and flexible is what I got in mind....
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2007, 03:01 PM~7095511
> *Look at this!    I like this combo....be very close to what you are doing.  I say lighter.
> 
> 
> ...


damn dan that shit looks clean as fuck, you got more pics of that cadillac?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8008171
> *Before installing the carpet I want to apply some sort of coating to the floor to prevent any future rusting..... is there anything anyone reccomends for this?
> :dunno:
> *keep in mind I don't wanna break bread on this coating, something inexpensive and flexible is what I got in mind....
> *


I think either rustoleum or duplicolor makes some anti-rust rattle can paint. I'd personally go with the rubberized undercoating if it's just the floor and you want it rust proof, it's like a sound deadener in itself as well.  

Good luck with your project...and post pix :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 30 2007, 03:46 PM~8009776
> *I think either rustoleum or duplicolor makes some anti-rust rattle can paint. I'd personally go with the rubberized undercoating if it's just the floor and you want it rust proof, it's like a sound deadener in itself as well.
> 
> Good luck with your project...and post pix :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:

In just a couple of weeks I will begin a project rides thread for my regal.......


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8012228
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> 
> In just a couple of weeks I will begin a project rides thread for my regal.......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 02:28 PM~8008171
> *Before installing the carpet I want to apply some sort of coating to the floor to prevent any future rusting..... is there anything anyone reccomends for this?
> :dunno:
> *keep in mind I don't wanna break bread on this coating, something inexpensive and flexible is what I got in mind....
> *


Rustoleum looks great, i couldn't tell you how it holds up under carpet but i pick up cheap cars here and there and fix all the stuff wrong with them so i can sell em for a profit. I ALWAYS powerwash the wheel wells and hit them with rustoleum gloos black just because it makes the wheels "pop" even more and look like the cars been taken care of. I painted my wheel wells on my regal 2 years ago the same way and have driven it year round through salted streets/rain/snow and so on and it looks just like the day i sprayed it. I've had more than a few people think i did some sort of frame off resto and that my frame is wrapped just because it looks so glossy.

I wouldn't hesitate to spray the floor boards with it and then apply some FatMat sound deadening material just to quiet down aftermarket exhaust/road nois/ and keep whatever music you have sounding clear. Just my $.02 from someone that does everything on a budget


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 30 2007, 10:30 PM~8012662
> *Rustoleum looks great, i couldn't tell you how it holds up under carpet but i pick up cheap cars here and there and fix all the stuff wrong with them so i can sell em for a profit.  I ALWAYS powerwash the wheel wells and hit them with rustoleum gloos black just because it makes the wheels "pop" even more and look like the cars been taken care of.  I painted my wheel wells on my regal 2 years ago the same way and have driven it year round through salted streets/rain/snow and so on and it looks just like the day i sprayed it.  I've had more than a few people think i did some sort of frame off resto and that my frame is wrapped just because it looks so glossy.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to spray the floor boards with it and then apply some FatMat sound deadening material just to quiet down aftermarket exhaust/road nois/ and keep whatever music you have sounding clear.  Just my $.02 from someone that does everything on a budget
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:
Is FATMAT a spray or like dynomat?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 09:56 PM~8012445
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Que Buey


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 30 2007, 10:48 PM~8012778
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> Is FATMAT a spray or like dynomat?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Post pics! :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 1 2007, 01:14 PM~8023943
> *Post pics! :uh:
> *


Me


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 12:48 AM~8012778
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> Is FATMAT a spray or like dynomat?
> *


Just like dynamat but about $130 for 100 sq. ft. shipped to your door. Just clean the surface with soap or degreaser, then alcohol and let the stuff sit in the sun for awhile before applying or just use a heat gun to get it warm so it gets really "tacky".


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 4 2007, 12:14 AM~8036905
> *Just like dynamat but about $130 for 100 sq. ft. shipped to your door.  Just clean the surface with soap or degreaser, then alcohol and let the stuff sit in the sun for awhile before applying or just use a heat gun to get it warm so it gets really "tacky".
> *


----------

